# mud in boxes



## Wolffman (May 29, 2021)

I used to drywall a long time ago. I'm repairing stuff and I got a "box" of mud. How are you supposed to use these things? As in get to the bottom of the box; scrape down the sides etc?


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Wolffman said:


> I used to drywall a long time ago. I'm repairing stuff and I got a "box" of mud. How are you supposed to use these things? As in get to the bottom of the box; scrape down the sides etc?


Add some water let it het down sides, then while in the box dump into bucket , saw a good youtube video on it Vancover Carpenter


----------



## Wolffman (May 29, 2021)

Mjaw said:


> Add some water let it het down sides, then while in the box dump into bucket , saw a good youtube video on it Vancover Carpenter


So mud in a box is meant to be a bucket refill, kind of like refilling soap dispensers at the sink?
I miss the good old days.


----------

